# Bass Pro Boat Covers????



## jason308 (Jun 19, 2005)

All right yall. I am seriously considering buying on of those nice covers (about $160 I think) for my 1648 jon boat from Bass Pro. I need to keep it covered, and when I put a tarp over it, it takes 20 minutes to try and tighten the tarp, and then all the @#$% water stands in the tarp cause it aint tight enought to run off. Are these covers any better? They look like they only have about 10 or so straps that appear to be easier than trying to fasten 15 bungee cords. Thanks.


----------



## Fishmcc (Jun 22, 2005)

Is yours just a jon or did you get one of the package boats? I'm thinking about buying a used grizzly bass ss 1648 and would be interested in your opinion of it.


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2005)

Those expensive covers are no better than tarps.  You need something high in the middle to for a tent over the boat.


----------

